# The Shawnee Challenge / Benefits Pa. NASP Scholarship Fund.



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

if you want it come, and get it


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Most likely I will be back up this year. I just hope I am in better shape this time around. Last year I had a seriously infected tooth that was killing me. I took 1/2 a percocet and it knocked my azz in the dirt. I ended up in the Hospital later that week getting IV antibiotics for 3 days straight. I even had enough wear with all to show up at AAA that week end toting the IV hanging out of my arm lol.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Come on back!!*



BOWGOD said:


> Most likely I will be back up this year. I just hope I am in better shape this time around. Last year I had a seriously infected tooth that was killing me. I took 1/2 a percocet and it knocked my azz in the dirt. I ended up in the Hospital later that week getting IV antibiotics for 3 days straight. I even had enough wear with all to show up at AAA that week end toting the IV hanging out of my arm lol.


I hope you guys can make it back. Should be even better this year. And I promise we'll have dots on the animal targets.  

And, here I thought you used liquid pain killers for that tooth. Antibiotics??? Didn't know you used them? LOL!!!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Bownut61 said:


> And, here I thought you used liquid pain killers for that tooth.


You should correct that to 12oz Liquid Pain Killers, course the best was seeing the hangover group the next day.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bownut61 said:


> I hope you guys can make it back. Should be even better this year. And I promise we'll have dots on the animal targets.
> 
> And, here I thought you used liquid pain killers for that tooth. Antibiotics??? Didn't know you used them? LOL!!!!





RedWonder said:


> You should correct that to 12oz Liquid Pain Killers, course the best was seeing the hangover group the next day.


Actually guys I do not drink at all. I am a recovering addict/alcoholic. I was skeptical at even taking the 1/2 a perc that was offered to me, but I was in so much pain it didn't take me long to accept. It was either that or spend the night in a Lewistown ER.

I was the only guy in our little lawn mower shed who wasn't drinking, so I got to be designated driver for the 1am quest for more bear. The quest that found Hinky, and his plumbers crack WALKING through the drive through at BK. Chris,Randy, and Rog trying to walk unannounced into the home of an elderly couple thinking it was a bar. And eventually ended up with Roger getting his squiggle on (in his pajama's) at the only establishment in the whole town that was still open at 2 am.
It certainly was a week end to remember.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Lol!!!*



BOWGOD said:


> Actually guys I do not drink at all. I am a recovering addict/alcoholic. I was skeptical at even taking the 1/2 a perc that was offered to me, but I was in so much pain it didn't take me long to accept. It was either that or spend the night in a Lewistown ER.
> 
> I was the only guy in our little lawn mower shed who wasn't drinking, so I got to be designated driver for the 1am quest for more bear. The quest that found Hinky, and his plumbers crack WALKING through the drive through at BK. Chris,Randy, and Rog trying to walk unannounced into the home of an elderly couple thinking it was a bar. And eventually ended up with Roger getting his squiggle on (in his pajama's) at the only establishment in the whole town that was still open at 2 am.
> It certainly was a week end to remember.


I can still see you guys the next day. Especially Hinky. That boy was in bad shape and still shot incredible. ukey:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bownut61 said:


> I can still see you guys the next day. Especially Hinky. That boy was in bad shape and still shot incredible. ukey:


That's what happens when a non smoker gets drunk, and smokes 2 packs of Marlboro's in about an 8 hour window lol.

He made it a few targets in before he tossed his cookies. He come walking out of the woods wiping his mouth, and said "Dave, don't ever give me another cigarette again. I don't care how bad I beg, or how nice I ask" lol


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Check out this shoot!!!!*

Bump!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I won't be able to make it this year. Our club is hosting the IBO State Championship and World Qualifier the same weekend. Was the only date IBO had for us.

I am truly bummed - I had a great time at this event last year. This club really caters to the shooters who attend and they have an excellent course.

So very sorry Clint but as club president I have to be at Tuscarora Archers that weekend.

Rog


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*That's sad*



WVDBLLUNG said:


> I won't be able to make it this year. Our club is hosting the IBO State Championship and World Qualifier the same weekend. Was the only date IBO had for us.
> 
> I am truly bummed - I had a great time at this event last year. This club really caters to the shooters who attend and they have an excellent course.
> 
> ...


That I am sorry to hear. When we talked in Louisville you hoped to make it. Oh well, you gotta do what ya gotta do!!! Hopefully next year then. I'm sure I'll see you at Mids a few weeks later. 

Clint


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I just realized that this is the week end I have the charter boat booked for my wedding party, so doesn't look like I will be able to get there this year either:angry:


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Sad*



BOWGOD said:


> I just realized that this is the week end I have the charter boat booked for my wedding party, so doesn't look like I will be able to get there this year either:angry:


That's sad!!:sad: I was looking forward to a couple of you southern boys making the trip. At least you have a good excuse. Hopefully next year then. Everything is coming together. Next week I'll post local motel info and what sponsors we have. Should be some great prizes like last year in the novelty. 

See ya!!!


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I unfortunately have a prior engagement thatsaturday evening as well. 

This is a great club, a great shoot and great people, it's YOUR loss if you dont go!!!!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks!!*



Hinkelmonster said:


> I unfortunately have a prior engagement thatsaturday evening as well.
> 
> This is a great club, a great shoot and great people, it's YOUR loss if you dont go!!!!


Thanks Hinky!!! We really appreciated it. And once again we'll have some great prizes in our novelty shoot on Saturday. Here's a short list of sponsors.

Mathews Inc.
Mission Archery
Buck Wear Inc.
Kinsey's Outdoors
Alpine Archery

Our novelty shoot is really cool and is much in the same vane as the Hinkelmonster Shoot Off at the Hill Billy. Last year a 12 year old won a new Mathews bow and he could only shoot out to 40 yds. This shoot gives everyone a fair chance to win prizes. Once again we'll have a Mathews bow and a Mission bow as prizes along with other great prizes in our novelty shoot. 

Hopefully we'll get a great turnout and raise money for a good cause. Those who came last year were not disappointed. We have a beautiful 28 target course, good food, and nice awards after the shoot on Sunday. 

Hope to see you!!! 

Clint


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*One week to go!!!*

We are just one week away from the Challenge. Here's a final list of sponsors. Don't miss out on some great prizes. We'll be giving away brand new Mathews and Mission bows and other awesome prizes in our novelty shoot. Cost is only $30 for the weekend and that includes the pig roast. Otherwise you can pay $10 per event and $5 for the pig roast if you can only make it one day.

Mathews Inc.
Mission Archery
Alpine Archery
Buck Wear Inc.
Stokerized Solid Aiming Solutions
Kinsey Outoors
Paradox Products
Bows R Us Outdoors
Rich Coast Coffee

Coffee will be free all weekend. We'll have a pig roast on Saturday and give some beautiful trophys to top shooters on Sunday based on your 2 day aggregate score. ( excluding the novelty shoot ).

We have very limited camping with NO hook ups. Here are 2 motels within 3.5 miles of our club just off Rt322 at the Burnham/Yeagertown Exit. 

Super 8 (717) 242-8888
Quality Inn & Suites (717) 248-4961

See our website for directions to the club. Hope to see you all !!! 

Clint


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Hope to see you!!*



Bownut61 said:


> We are just one week away from the Challenge. Here's a final list of sponsors. Don't miss out on some great prizes. We'll be giving away brand new Mathews and Mission bows and other awesome prizes in our novelty shoot. Cost is only $30 for the weekend and that includes the pig roast. Otherwise you can pay $10 per event and $5 for the pig roast if you can only make it one day.
> 
> Mathews Inc.
> Mission Archery
> ...


Just 3 more days!!!


----------



## Sub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pfata*

Will the PFATA outdoor shoot still be held at Shawnee? If so, I would be interested in attending and possibly bringing a guest. Questions I would then have are:

1) How do I join the PFATA?

2) What time does the shoot start and will it be held on Sunday the 29th?

Tim Wheeler


----------

